# ipod endommagé



## Macwad (15 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai récupérer auprès d'un ami un ipod qui ne fonctionne pas très bien, ne réussissant pas à le réparer je demande de l'aide dans le forum.

L'ipod est en "temps normal" en *mode disk*, ou parfois il me demande de le restaurer et il ne veut évidemment pas fonctionner. Lorsque je le branche a itunes , itunes le voit comme un ipod en m*ode récupération* et me demande de le restaurer mais cela ne règle en rien les problèmes de l'ipod.

Jusqu'au moment ou je mets l'ipod en mode diagnostics (suivant, précédant, touche de sélection) l'ipod m'affiche le menu normal et me demande même de choisir la langue préalablement. Mais itunes le voit comme *un ipod endommagé* et me demande de le restaurer mais la restaurations dure une éternité sans qui ne se passe quoi que ce soit !

Pour info je suis sur mac, *itunes est mis à jour*.

Voila j'espere trouver une solution au plus vite
Merci


----------



## Sebaudi (18 Février 2011)

Bonsoir

Je crois que je suis désolé pour toi, mais je pense que tu ne peux rien faire car moi aussi j'ai eu exactement le même problème avec mon iPod, donc je l'ai amené a l'endroit où je l'avais acheté (j'avais encore la garantie de l'ipod, j'éspère que toi aussi) puis il me l'on pris et l'on asticotés puis au bout d'une semaine ils mon dit que c'était grave et qu'il devait l'envoyer a apple pour voir s'ils ne pouyaient pas changer certaines pièces mais malheuresement il était foutu(je pouvais l'utiliser mais avec difficultés, et en plus sans que iTunes ne le reconnaisse) donc ils ont usés de ma garantie puis me l'on changé et m'on donné un iPod touch neuf (par contre il faut absolument que tu ai la* facture* de l'iPod touch sinon c'est mort!!!)
Pourtant je ne l'avais pas fait tombé(a l'époq

*Mais ca peut aussi être lié a ton SDK (IOS)*, regarde bien dans "Mise a jour de logiciels" car apple propose une mise a jour sur le mac de cet SDK (Apple avait remarqué certains problèmes au niveau de la reconnaissance des iPod touch et des iPhone) si tu télécharge cette mise a jour cela résoudra *peut être* ton problème(moi ca ne pouvais pas le résoudre car a cette époque je n'avais pas de mac)

Bon courage


----------

